

DDoS on FreeDNS and Default DNS v2 - migmartri
http://status.namecheap.com/
Message in their customers dashboard.<p>&quot;Dear Customers,
We&#x27;re experiencing a DDoS attack on our DNSv2 system at the moment - this means that any domains that are using DNSv2 or FreeDNS nameservers may experience intermittent availability issues.
We are currently in the process of mitigating the attack and are working hard to ensure a quick resolution. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused.&quot;
======
balqan
Their customer support is based in Ukraine. I hope their employees will get
trough these crazy times unhurt.

~~~
sp332
Looks like the datacenter is in Kharkiv, about 400km/300mi from the fighting
in Kyiv/Kiev.

------
edwhitesell
If you're affected, you can switch your domains to their DNSv1. Seems pretty
quick for most people.

See the other thread here:
[http://status.namecheap.com/?p=14846](http://status.namecheap.com/?p=14846)

~~~
eli
Note that this works and is pretty easy, just like switching to any other DNS
server it can take up to 24 hours for the changes to propagate everywhere.

------
migmartri
Message in their customers dashboard.

"Dear Customers,

We're experiencing a DDoS attack on our DNSv2 system at the moment - this
means that any domains that are using DNSv2 or FreeDNS nameservers may
experience intermittent availability issues. We are currently in the process
of mitigating the attack and are working hard to ensure a quick resolution. We
sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused."

------
zrail
Previously on the front page earlier today (with a broken link) and lots of
comments from users and Namecheap staff:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7271602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7271602)

------
bsder
It seems like there have been some very large DDoS attacks recently. Can
anybody point me to a link explaining what changed recently that these things
suddenly popped up?

------
chime
If they have a DNS v1 and v2 system, why can't my records be on both? What's
the point of having NS1 and NS2 point to the same network?

~~~
eli
Fair question, but I'd imagine it's not worth spending time migrating users to
a different system if the attacker can simply update the servers they're
targeting to follow you there.

